# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Practice your English  English searchers

## snet

Hello, i know only Yahoo.com and google.com . Give me please other searchers. I need help

----------


## sperk

гоогле: "search engines"

----------


## snet

thanx

----------


## Hanna

He means "search engines" What's this called in Russian?  
Actually, Google has really taken over. Apart from Google and Yahoo, all I know is:  
Clusty.com 
Gigablast.com
bing.com 
The dominance of Google and its' profiling of its' users is a bit creepy.
Would you like your full internet search history in the hands of your parents, spouse or boss? It's a good idea to use alternatives if you can.

----------


## rockzmom

ixquick.com - 
Ixquick search engine protects your Privacy. Ixquick does NOT record your IP address. Though it is not as good as Google. 
dogpile.com - 
InfoSpace created the Dogpile search engine because your time is important to us. Powered by Metasearch technology, Dogpile returns all the best results from leading search engines including Google, Yahoo!, Bing and Ask, so you find what you’re looking for faster.

----------


## Chelle

http://www.metacrawler.com - oldie but  goodie.

----------


## Zombie Acorn

Bing.com should be gaining more relevance soon as Apple Computers might be switching to it as the default search engine for the safari browser.

----------


## Hanna

> Bing.com should be gaining more relevance soon as Apple Computers might be switching to it as the default search engine for the safari browser.

 Really?? I thought it was from Microsoft, lol!

----------


## Zombie Acorn

> Originally Posted by Zombie Acorn  Bing.com should be gaining more relevance soon as Apple Computers might be switching to it as the default search engine for the safari browser.   Really?? I thought it was from Microsoft, lol!

 Bing is from Microsoft, but Apple is fighting with Google right now due to them impeding on their multi-touch cell phone market.

----------

